# are there ANY laptop/notebook PCs with LINE-IN?



## extigr (Jun 26, 2009)

excluding Macs of course...

Really, do any exist? I can't seem to find any; they all feature 'mic in' instead. I'm in the market for a new laptop (PC, not Mac) anyway, and it would save me the hassle of buying a USB soundcard when I start using REW.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

My Dell Inspiron E1705 notebook came with a factory installed line-in. It works wonderfully with REW.


Tim


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

My Dell Studio 15 also comes with a combo line-in/mic-in. When you insert a jack, a window pops up asking you if you wish the connection to be a line-in or a mic-in. I obviously chose line-in and REW works perfectly with it. When you look at the input connection on the actual laptop or even on the pictures on Dell's site, it has a small icon of a microphone beside the input which would trick you into thinking that it is only a microphone input. However, let me assure you that is not the case, especially with this Studio 15. It is a dual-function input and the choice is made whenever you put something into the input connection. I have read other posts with other people's Dell's and they say the same thing. Perhaps that also might apply to other brands of laptops as well. Also, with this Dell, there was nothing really in any documentation that suggested the inputs were dual-function. I bet if I had asked the sales people they probably would not even know.


----------



## extigr (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks. The Dell Studio line look perfect for my needs -- a line in (confirmed by mention of "1 line-in" in the audio jack information) and HDMI out.


My current laptop -- an HP Pavilion model -- definitely does not pop up a window when you plug into the mic input. So I assume it is mic only. Though it does have a 'microphone boost' option buried deep in the Sounds & Audio Devices menus.....


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you buy a Expresscard/pcmcia/usb sound card, you can add line-in to almost any laptop. Creative Extigy (on ebay) or Soundblaster GO, X-Fi extreme notebook, or an M-Audio USB card will probably do the job.


----------

